# Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen



## kammschupper (29. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
bräuchte mal eureren fachkundigen Rat.
Wir haben einen Teich (ca. 60x12m) welcher komplett mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt ist.
Was kann man gegen die Wasserlinsen tun??
Rotfedern wurden vor 4 Wochen eingesetzt (ca. 100St. /15cm) bis jetzt leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg.

ein Paar Karpfen Brassen und Rotaugen sind auch noch drin.

Gruß
Kammschupper


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Hy Kammschupper !

Hättest Dir anstatt der Fische lieber Federvieh gekauft, wie z.B. Enten o.ä.  

Nein im Ernst, setze eventuell noch 2 mittelgroße Graskarpfen hinzu.
Jene mögen Wasserlinsen zum Fressen gern.  #6 

Ansonsten wirst Du Dich Deinem Schicksal fügen müssen & hoffen, dass der Winter hart genug wird & Dir alle Linsen abschafft.

mfg
basti


----------



## kammschupper (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Erstmal Danke für die promte Antwort.
Was sind mittlere Graskarpfen??? 50cm???
Enten sind manchmal auch am Teich, habe aber noch nie gesehen das sie Wasserlinsen fressen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Hy Schupper !

40-50 kann man als mittlere Größe bezeichnen !
Enten fressen sehr gerne die Wasserlinsen, im Volksmund auch als Entengrütze bekannt 
Ist Deine gesamte Teichfläche dick bedeckt solltest Du versuchen irgendwo wenigstens einige kleine Stellen freizuhalten, denn ohne Licht, kann kaum ein Lebewesen in Deinem Teich ordentlich gedeihen, bzw. existieren ! Zumindest jene, welche Du Dir wünschst !

mfg
basti


----------



## Motorola (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Der Weiher bei meinen Onkel der ist 80 m² groß. Es wahren dort 5 cm dicke schicht voll mit Algen und Wasserlinsen, bestümt 7 Jahre.  Und dort waren auch schöne Fische im Wasser. Ich hatte es damals auch nicht gewusst. Erst wo ich die Algen mal zu 8/9 draußen hatte habe ich Fische beobachten können.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Darum schrieb ich ORDENTLICH, heisst, in optimalen Bedingungen, heisst vermindertes Wachstum, geringere Nahrungsgrundlage usw.
Die Gefahr des "Umkippens" des Teiches ist ebenso größer, da aufgrund der fehlenden, bzw. minderen Unterwasserfauna, kaum CO2 abgebaut, bzw. der Teich mit dem notwendigen O2 angereichert werden kann, seis durch Oberflächenaktivität/Aufnahme, bzw. durch die Abgabe der Unterwasserpflanzen.
Schwimmpflanzen, explizit auch die Gemeine Wasserlinse, nimmt zwar Schwebstoffe etc. aus dem Wasser auf, bzw. auch geringfügig CO2, gibt aber durch die Spaltöffnungen, welche sich größtenteils oberhalb dieser Pflanze befinden, den Sauerstoff wieder ab.

mfg
basti


----------



## Aitor (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Hmmm das Problem mit der Entengrütze kenn ich leider nur zu gut. Im Herbst freut man sich das das Zeug endlich verschwunden ist (von wegen verschwunden, die kleinen Blätter lassen sich zu Boden sinken und überwintern dort) und im nächsten Frühjahr sind sie dann pünktlich wieder da. Auf Dauer hat sich meiner Erfahrung nach nur ein Besatz mit Graskarpfen und mit Enten als erfolgreich gezeit. Ganz los bin ich die Pflänzchen nie geworden, aber es sind wesentlich (!!!) weniger.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Bei uns am Teich scheinen sich die Wasserlinsen nach dem voll lassen leider auch immer mehr aus zu breiten. Kann man sie nicht evtl. ein wenig durch regelmäßiges absammeln oder so etwas eindämmen? 

Graskarpfen möchte ich nach möglichkeit nämlich nicht in den Teich einbringen, die machen dann nämlich wieder nen Kahlschlag und wir haben den selben effekt wie vorher - nämlich den, das überhaupt keine Pflanzen mehr wachsen oder wenn nur sehr wenige.


----------



## Aitor (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

hmmm was helfen könnte wäre das Absammeln mit einem Kescher bevor sich die kleinen Blätter zum Grund sinken lassen, also jetzt im Herbst. Oder du versuchst im Frühjahr sobald sie wieder hochkommen sie abzusammeln.


----------



## !81andreas (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Du must die Ursache des Wachstums beseitigen und die organischen Stoffe (die Wasserlinsen/Laub) mechanisch entfernen (Netz/Kescher) und darfst nicht zusätzlich Düngen (in Form von Enten*******).
Bau dir eventuell eine Belüftungsanlage die über eine Art "Windmühle" deinen Teich belüftet und was noch wichtiger ist die Oberfläche ständig bewegt (Wasserlinsen bevorzugen stehendes Wasser).
oder besorg dir zwei drei Graskarpfen (eher eine Notlösung, da diese auch die anderen Pflanzen fressen und das Wasser zusätzlich belasten).
mfg as


----------



## marmis0205 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*



			
				Aitor schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm was helfen könnte wäre das Absammeln mit einem Kescher bevor sich die kleinen Blätter zum Grund sinken lassen, also jetzt im Herbst. Oder du versuchst im Frühjahr sobald sie wieder hochkommen sie abzusammeln.


 

Bei mir ist das zwecklos.
Teich ist ca 1000m2 groß. Ich habe mir für mein Boot extra eine Art Schneepflug gebaut, womit ich sie zusammenschieben kann, dann werden sie mim Kescher aus dem Wasser geholt.
Wenn ich den Teich zu 95 Prozent leer mache, dauert es maximal 10 Tage, bis er wieder komplett voll ist !

Wasserlinsen vermehren sich 3 mal am TAG !!!!!


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*



			
				marmis0205 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserlinsen vermehren sich 3 mal am TAG !!!!!


|rolleyes 

Beeindruckend !!!!


----------



## marmis0205 (23. November 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> |rolleyes
> 
> Beeindruckend !!!!


 
Da ich mich zwangsläufig mit dem Problem beschäftigen muß, hat mir das mein Fischzüchter erzählt. Der kennt sich ganz gut aus.

Ich möchte ja nicht deren Alimente bezahlen müssen ....

#6 #6 #6


----------



## peet4president (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu Wasserlinsen.
Mein Vater hat einen Teich gepachtet ca.60m lang und 15m breit. Dieser Teich wurde seit mind. 10 Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet. Die Oberfläche ist komplett mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt. Unter der Oberfläche ist das Wasser sehr klar und es hat einen leicht fauligen Geruch. Bisher konnten wir auch noch keinerlei Fischaktivität feststellen, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass durch die jahrelange Bedeckung der Wasserlinsen kein Licht ins Wasser dringen konnte und somit die Unterwasserpflanzen abstarben und der Sauerstoff durch abbauprozesse verbraucht wurde. Wir haben nun begonnen die Wasserlinsen zu entfernen, was sehr mühsam ist. Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps wie wir weiter vorgehen sollen, damit irgendwann mal wieder Fische in dem Teich schwimmen können?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*

Teich ablassen, übern Winter trocken liegen lassen,hat er viel schlamm (über 50cm) gegebenfalls entlanden.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Hilfe zu viele Wasserlinsen*



peet4president schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe eine Frage zu Wasserlinsen.
> Mein Vater hat einen Teich gepachtet ca.60m lang und 15m breit. Dieser Teich wurde seit mind. 10 Jahren nicht mehr bewirtschaftet. Die Oberfläche ist komplett mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt. Unter der Oberfläche ist das Wasser sehr klar und es hat einen leicht fauligen Geruch. Bisher konnten wir auch noch keinerlei Fischaktivität feststellen, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass durch die jahrelange Bedeckung der Wasserlinsen kein Licht ins Wasser dringen konnte und somit die Unterwasserpflanzen abstarben und der Sauerstoff durch abbauprozesse verbraucht wurde. Wir haben nun begonnen die Wasserlinsen zu entfernen, was sehr mühsam ist. Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps wie wir weiter vorgehen sollen, damit irgendwann mal wieder Fische in dem Teich schwimmen können?


 
Was dir und anderen fehlt ist Wind auf dem Teich.
Alle Pflanzen benötigen Licht, werden die Linsen übereinander geschoben sterben sie ab.
Gleichzeitig würde sich euer Sauerstoffeintrag verbessern.
Grundsätzlich habt ihr aber zuviele Nährstoffe im Gewässer.
Also raus mit den Teichlinsen.
Damit wieder Licht und Suerstoff ins Wasser kommt.
So wirst du einen Teil der Nährstoffe auch gleich lös und hast jede menge Kompostwürmer in der Nähe.
Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, könnt ihr auch gleich ein paar Bäume oder Büsche beseitigen.

Ja es ist eine Schweinearbeit.


----------

